# Fur babies



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

A little corner in Specktra Land where we can come and discuss our pets!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay! Here's my first (and only ): ) horse when I lived in Virginia. I sold him before I moved to Portland.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

This is my little Georgie boy, I found him under a bush in my front yard almost 13 years ago this summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   I found some pics of him from when he was younger and I had totally forgotten how his face used to be solid black. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are my babies Peanut and Gracie (doxie). Gracie now lives with my ex, which is sad but it was the right thing to do. She loved him more.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Me too! I saved and bought Gatsby by myself  (as an adult)


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Me too! I saved and bought Gatsby by myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gatsby! I love it!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 31, 2014)

I love everyone's pets!   Here's Spotsy (6 years old)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's a super expressive cat and makes the funniest faces!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Charlotte (3 years old)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Having a sleepover w sissy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Finley (almost 3 months!)


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 31, 2014)

Cici    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tiny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chanel


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Chanel


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

oh they are adorable!

  I so miss my boys


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh they are adorable!
> 
> I so miss my boys








  I still miss my kitty Henry, he's been gone for about 5 years now. Losing pets sure is hard.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 31, 2014)

My dog nacho I still catch myself crying about..it's been 10 years..he got hit by a car..my father should've been watching him ..he lied to me said he ran away ..I was posting flyers everything ..than my dad told me what really happened(my dog would not be the type to run away,he once traveled from my fathers house to my house and was waiting on the porch that morning ..so many stories I have like that of him)..he pointed to the sky and said he was in heaven..I will never forget that day..I tear up as I write this..it's hard to lose a pet for me it was like I lost a child. My dog Bella will be 10 and it scares me so badly.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

Meet Sebastian...





  ...freshly groomed with his little lion mane.





  ...giving puppy kisses.





  ...napping with Mama.


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

oh  how darling.. hi Sebastian!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 31, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


  ahhhhh cuteness here!! and guinea pig kitty sleep overs are adorbs. i miss my piggy sue, atto bunny, sterling bunny and my shy black and white kitty Miss Bandit. they were so cute in the cage sleeping. i had them a long time ago i need a scanner for those pics sadly. i miss them so much.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Meet Sebastian...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! The breed is called Havanese...basically a type of Bichon Frise that originated in Cuba.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with you, we will see them again one day.





Kristin Bacon said:


> your making me tear up. I had around 35 pets growing up and i miss them all!!! But a few of them really really stand out and i cry over all the time. i dream im with them in Heaven or wherever we go when we die. Im sure they will all be waiting there for us and are always around us watching over.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Thank you! The breed is called Havanese...basically a type of Bichon Frise that originated in Cuba.


YES i have seen them they are sooo cute!!! I love the hair vs fur huh!! same wit mine. i always have cat fur in my lipgloss, never my dogs lol. and i always get asked if cakes is a havanese cuz when he is messy long fur and not brushed it curls like that. There is another cute breed i seen once in person called Cotton or Coton i think omg so cute. i love the lil breeds with hair


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is my little Georgie boy, I found him under a bush in my front yard almost 13 years ago this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  omg so cute!!!  Those eyes in the first pic are killing me!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 31, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> your making me tear up. I had around 35 pets growing up and i miss them all!!! But a few of them really really stand out and i cry over all the time. i dream im with them in Heaven or wherever we go when we die. Im sure they will all be waiting there for us and are always around us watching over.


If ur into spiritual books Samantha Brown is outstanding!!! She talks a lot about pets and spirit guides and reuniting with them!!! I highly recomend . im gonna dig up my books and re read them i have the winter blues killing me right now!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendation! I'll have to check those out. 





Kristin Bacon said:


> If ur into spiritual books Samantha Brown is outstanding!!! She talks a lot about pets and spirit guides and reuniting with them!!! I highly recomend . im gonna dig up my books and re read them i have the winter blues killing me right now!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 31, 2014)

My mom was saying i think your puppy pooped in here it stinks!!! Umm it wasnt him i farted leave me alone!! I cant let him take the blame this time. usually it is him tho. He dosnt like to go outside to poo in the cold lol.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a ton of really nice dog clothes i got for cakes when he was a puppy. he was only supposed to be 6 lbs tops like his parents so i bought so much moneys worth of handmade clothes for him. Oh and they are dresses. yes dresses. I dressed him in drag!! hahaha u should have seen the looks i got. Sadly he is 11 lbs now and i wasted hundreds of dollars. they are all hand made cute dog dresses with bonnets omg so cute.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 1, 2014)

so cakes was asleep and i saw the puppy bowl commercial and said puppies and he woke up to bark and grrrr and make me give him snackies hahaha


----------



## princessjest (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww you guys have beautiful Fur babies, a year ago today we picked our boy Basil up from the breeder .... He is my little shadow  And a spoilt one at that too!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 3, 2014)

princessjest said:


> Aww you guys have beautiful Fur babies, a year ago today we picked our boy Basil up from the breeder .... He is my little shadow  And a spoilt one at that too!


He's gorgeous !!!! Omg sooo cuteeee


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 3, 2014)

I love all these pictures!!!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 3, 2014)

princessjest said:


>


  Oh my goodness -- Basil is so adorable!!!  I just want to hug him.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2014)

My mother phoned me today to tell me that our family dog Tessa might have cancer. The results will be out tomorrow. If so, she has to be put to sleep immediately because it could be a very aggressive form. Could you all keep her in her thoughts and send some positive vibes? She is the sweetest dog we ever had. She's a Scotch Terrier and we got her because our dog at that time, Leslie, was deaf and we wanted to get her a companion. Tessa was so good for her, we used to tell her to go and fetch Leslie for us and she did. It was the cutest thing. She's thirteen now but I just hope we'll have a few years left together.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 3, 2014)

princessjest said:


>


  awwwww sooooo adorable such a tiny lil baby!! i wanna give him a big kiss


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Ohhh no. such a sweet cute doggie. I will for sure keep your pup in my prayers!!!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Ohhh no. such a sweet cute doggie. I will for sure keep your pup in my prayers!!!


  Thank you kristin! *hugs*


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you kristin! *hugs*


  i have been thru some sad times with pets i understand how painful losing one is. please keep us updated on Tessa!!


----------



## princessjest (Feb 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> My mother phoned me today to tell me that our family dog Tessa might have cancer. The results will be out tomorrow. If so, she has to be put to sleep immediately because it could be a very aggressive form. Could you all keep her in her thoughts and send some positive vibes? She is the sweetest dog we ever had. She's a Scotch Terrier and we got her because our dog at that time, Leslie, was deaf and we wanted to get her a companion. Tessa was so good for her, we used to tell her to go and fetch Leslie for us and she did. It was the cutest thing. She's thirteen now but I just hope we'll have a few years left together.


  Thinking of you! Such a sad time  There is now worse feeling


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> My mother phoned me today to tell me that our family dog Tessa might have cancer. The results will be out tomorrow. If so, she has to be put to sleep immediately because it could be a very aggressive form. Could you all keep her in her thoughts and send some positive vibes? She is the sweetest dog we ever had. She's a Scotch Terrier and we got her because our dog at that time, Leslie, was deaf and we wanted to get her a companion. Tessa was so good for her, we used to tell her to go and fetch Leslie for us and she did. It was the cutest thing. She's thirteen now but I just hope we'll have a few years left together.


Tessa is in my prayers


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


----------



## Veeology (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's my poochie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know why he's looking scared. Anyhoo, his name is Benny.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 5, 2014)

Veeology said:


> Don't know why he's looking scared. Anyhoo, his name is Benny.


  What a sweetheart!  I love the black (or is it dark brown? I can't tell) and white coloring on his face!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 6, 2014)

hey i was wondering how Tessa is??


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> hey i was wondering how Tessa is??


  Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year.
  I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year.
> I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


  I'm sorry to hear this, Anneri.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sending you and your doggie lots of hugs.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year.
> I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


  Oh im sorry to hear she is so sick. Its nice tho she seems happy as usual. The thought of losing a pal is heartbreaking, no matter how many i have lost it never gets easier at all either. It is good to look at her life and think about the good times and fun, i mean some pets dont have it so good and some owners just ignore there pets. Sounds like she is loved and adored by all around her so the best anyone can do is make sure the last part of her life is comfortable and she feels loved. Just enjoy her cuddles and cute pup eyes. they are a member of the family just like a person. Im sure Tessa loves you guys lots


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year.
> I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


  I'm so sorry!


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I'm so sorry!


  so sorry Anneri,,,


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year.
> I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


  so sorry about your baby


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year. I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


I'm so sorry


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Feb 9, 2014)

Everyone please read this please ..spread the word ..this poor baby needs your help..http://www.examiner.com/article/downhearted-shelter-dog-no-longer-faces-visitors-passing-by-to-adopt


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yay fur babies thread!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Here's my baby Izzy!!!!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> My mother phoned me today to tell me that our family dog Tessa might have cancer. The results will be out tomorrow. If so, she has to be put to sleep immediately because it could be a very aggressive form. Could you all keep her in her thoughts and send some positive vibes? She is the sweetest dog we ever had. She's a Scotch Terrier and we got her because our dog at that time, Leslie, was deaf and we wanted to get her a companion. Tessa was so good for her, we used to tell her to go and fetch Leslie for us and she did. It was the cutest thing. She's thirteen now but I just hope we'll have a few years left together.


  I'm sooo sorry about your fur baby!!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Kristin, thanks for asking! I didn't wrote an update yesterday because I started to cry when I thought about it. Well, news are not exactly good. She has cancer that formed so many metastases that it can't be operated. She doesn't feel any pain though and seems as happy as always, my parents told me, and the vet told them to look for the signs that her condition worsened. If that happens, she has to put to sleep - but he gave a timeframe for that from one week to a year.
> I try to tell myself that she has had such a good life, was loved, loves her cat and doggie pals and the whole family and is now thirteen - but it still hurts like hell.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Anneri.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Here's my baby Izzy!!!!


  Izzy is so sweet!


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2014)

these were mine.. both died last year two months apart. The older one was sick at the time, and the little one would not leave his side. They gave me so much love and broke my heart too


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these were mine.. both died last year two months apart. The older one was sick at the time, and the little one would not leave his side. They gave me so much love and broke my heart too








 ::  

  On the bright side, this picture of them snuggling together has made my whole evening!  Sometimes I wish humans were capable of the unconditional love that dogs exhibit.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these were mine.. both died last year two months apart. The older one was sick at the time, and the little one would not leave his side. They gave me so much love and broke my heart too:weep:


 Aw that's hard! I've only had a hamster before and when he died after four years I cried so much! I can't imagine what it's like to loose a true companion you have for a very long time!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Here's my baby Izzy!!!!


  Izzy is soooo cute. looks like a cat i had as a kid. super super sweet kitty you have ahhhh


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 11, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these were mine.. both died last year two months apart. The older one was sick at the time, and the little one would not leave his side. They gave me so much love and broke my heart too


they were adorable!!! theres nothing like the love of a animal. and they are so loyal, to each other too. they are together now. i have lost so many pets, its one of the worst feelings there is.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Izzy is soooo cute. looks like a cat i had as a kid. super super sweet kitty you have ahhhh :bigheart:


  Thanks!! She has the typical siamese bipolar personality though lol my hubby says she's just like me lol One minute will snuggle then the next want to fight lol  She's very very loving though and loves to be in the room everyone else is in. At night I have her sleep in her area (as she'll sleep literally on my face if I let her in my room)  As soon as it's morning she comes to the door and demands to be let in lol


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 24, 2014)

saw this on Pinterest it was too cute and so true!!!! Pretty Kitty


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 22, 2014)

New addition, Roxi


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 22, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> New addition, Roxi


  ahhhhh cutie pie


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> ahhhhh cutie pie


  Don't let that innocent face fool you, she's a handful lol but she's so loving


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Very cute !


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 22, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Don't let that innocent face fool you, she's a handful lol but she's so loving


my sister got a wire hair pointer pup and wow what a handful, shes big now and bruised my stomach so bad it could be seen thru my huge stomach tat by jumping on me, and steals all my stuff haha. what kind is ur pup???


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 22, 2014)

New puppy Duchess, ..anniversary present from my boyfriend


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Duchess looking like a rabbit lol


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 22, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> New puppy Duchess, ..anniversary present from my boyfriend <33


ahhhhh looks like a toy hehe so adorbs!! Love the name, i have always wanted to name a persian cat duchess lol. and the pink outfit sooooo cute


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 22, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Duchess looking like a rabbit lol


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> ahhhhh looks like a toy hehe so adorbs!! Love the name, i have always wanted to name a persian cat duchess lol. and the pink outfit sooooo cute


Thanks


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> my sister got a wire hair pointer pup and wow what a handful, shes big now and bruised my stomach so bad it could be seen thru my huge stomach tat by jumping on me, and steals all my stuff haha. what kind is ur pup???





Kristin Bacon said:


>


   So adorable!    Roxi is a pit / terrier mix. I was very hesitant at first because she is a pitbull and I really like small dogs. But I got attached to her


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 22, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> New puppy Duchess, ..anniversary present from my boyfriend


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 22, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Omg I just squealed! How freakin' cute!!





Kristin Bacon said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Lol thanks


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 30, 2014)

I received this email from the Humane society. I'm on their mailing list.  If anyone can help please do. I posted in this thread because I know we are all animal lovers and supporters here. Spread the word  https://m.secure.humanesociety.org/site/Advocacy;jsessionid=31862440CBEDD71DA4474832C2BCE28B.app337b?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=6591&autologin=true&s_src=em_ha093014#.VCtJbNm9LCQ


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

omg, how cute is that?


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

My boingle puppy, part beagle, part pointer. Friend of mine found him on the side of a major road here. He needed a place to stay for the night, well I found him a forever home! Lol. His name is Thor and he's the total light of my life.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

This is my fur baby Kohi, he's only 10 months and will remain this perfect size.


----------

